# My Romney Boys



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 29, 2011)

I wanted to post a few pics of my Romney ram lambs (born 3/4/11).  They're still for sale, although I may keep them until market weight and then sell them straight from the butcher's.  They're super friendly boys, and halter broken. They're also learning how to stand squarely and let me set their legs (I probably won't show them, but I still handle them).  

Here's my favorite conformation-wise.  I'm curious to see how he matures.

0047






And here's his brother, who is friendlier but not quite as nice conformation-wise.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 29, 2011)

oh, the eternal question about what to do with the offspring.  That first little guy does have decent conformation.  But the second guy's torso looks nice and long-  are Romney's are mainly wool producers?  I always enjoy seeing pics of different breeds.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 29, 2011)

Romneys are really good wool sheep, and they're also supposed to do really well on grass for market.  I did some reading up before I got them and they're supposed to be one of the better breeds for finishing lambs on pasture.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 29, 2011)

Great pictures!

Do you make your own halters?  I have never tried to halter a lamb, but I have looked at them at TSC.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 30, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> Great pictures!
> 
> Do you make your own halters?  I have never tried to halter a lamb, but I have looked at them at TSC.


No, several of my halters have been given to me and I bought the other ones either from Sheepman Supply or Premier.  They're so cheap it's almost not worth the hassle of making them.    And you can buy all sorts of pretty colored ones, though mine are either plain black or blue/white.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally sold these boys on Sunday.  They were invited to a 4th of July BBQ.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Jul 7, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> rockdoveranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made my own halters for 2.50 each. 

Put two loops in a length of rope. One loop at the very end and one loop about 6-8 inches away from that. The length between the two loops depends on the sheep and I've found that it is generally the length from cheek to cheek going up over the ears. Simply thread the end of the rope through the two loops and you have a halter. Hold it with the loops on the bottom for the correct fit. I used electrical ttape to make the loops.

Halter training a lamb is very simple and it makes it much easier when you have to move multiple lambs at one time, not to mention it saves your back. All of my sheep are very short so the halters make it easier, so that I don't have to bend over to lead them. I have also used collars and leashes.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 7, 2011)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks SheepGirl.  I will have to give it a try.


----------

